# Excision chest wall seroma



## lindacoder (Oct 21, 2011)

Patient is status post mastectomy with recurrent chest wall seroma (out of global)

The right chest wall was prepped and draped in the standard surgical fashion. I proceeded to infiltrate local anesthetic and an incision was then made along the previous mastectomy incision site using a 15 blade. Dissection was carried sharply down into the subcutaneous tissues where I entered the seroma capsule. At this point, I proceeded to excise the capsule from the surrounding tissues. Once this was accomplished, this was passed off the field and sent to pathology. The wound was then irrigated. Electrocautery was used for hemostasis. Two-layered closure was utilized.

Pathology gives measurement of 12.5 x 7.8 x 1.5 cm.

Looking at 19120 but still not sure.  Thanks in advance for any imput!!


----------

